# YaY :)



## Chile Chef (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi everyone.

I'm doing well and I'm finally making friends in college, and I'm maintaining a 4.0 in all my graphics class.


Anyways I'm getting a kitten this coming Saturday, and I can't wait. 

hes going to be 2 months old, and hes going to be fun.

Since hes 2 months, May I put him in a cat pen for 2 hours a day?

I know you can do this with puppies to puppy train them, so I don't see why it can't work for a 2 months old kitten? He will not be in the pen for more then 2 hours a day Monday thru Thursday.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 17, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it as long as it has water and adequate space.

Not to sound TOO much like  a parent, but.....

Isn't this shooting your tight food budget all to hell?
Cat food, vet bills (if you can't afford vet care you can't afford a pet), toys,
LITTER, litter box, air fresheners, more air fresheners, more litter....

You is going to starve. YOu will be well loved, but awfully hungry!

And we expect pictures.


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2009)

You've never owned a cat before have you? 

Quick lesson.

Cats are not like dogs. 

1. They do not need to be housetrained. Show them the litterbox (place it far away from their food dish please) and thats about all you have to do.

2. There is no such thing as a cat pen. If you attempt to put your cat in something like a cat pen you run the risk of making your cat mental and having it destroy everything (including you) in its path when it is free. Cats will choose small spaces on their own sometimes, but don't try to force them to do ANYTHING.

3. Don't expect to train your cat. Your cat will train you. 

4. Put out dry food and water and a litterbox. Let your kitty explore without you hovering over it and it will come to you. Give it freedom in your home and it will be your best friend.


----------



## Chile Chef (Sep 17, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> I wouldn't worry about it as long as it has water and adequate space.
> 
> Not to sound TOO much like  a parent, but.....
> 
> ...


Actually it's all in my budget, and if I need any vet bills like de-clawing at 6 months of age I can get help from my folks, and they will help me in that area, All the other stuff you mentioned I've got, and it's well with in my budget, and the food wasn't too much. It was about $5.99 for a small bag, which I will be buying each week, along with the other kitty litter.


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2009)

OMG. Please please don't declaw your cat. If that is your plan please don't get the kitty at all Chile. Oh dear. I really have to go now. Chile, please do some research before you get your kitty and before you make big surgical decisions for your kitty. I am going to avoid this thread now because I have very strong opinions on this subject and I know I won't be able to follow forum rules about it. 

Good luck Chile and please do think twice before you make these decisions.


----------



## GB (Sep 17, 2009)

You should do some research on declawing before you do that. It is even illegal in some counties. It is seem by many as an extremely cruel and inhumane thing to do.

I agree with Alix. Can't are NOT dogs and you really can not compare the two. Cats do not need training. Show them where the litter box is and show them where the food and water is and they will know what to do and when. If you try to put a cat in a pen you are likely to end up with a very unhappy and untrusting cat. It would be similar to you putting a child in a pen for 2 hours a day. The child would hate you and would not trust you and you would get no benefit from it. 

Buy some books on how to take care of cats and kittens. This is not something you should jump into without having all the facts. Too many people get pets on a whim and then find out the reality of pet ownership and in the end it is the pet that suffers.


----------



## Chile Chef (Sep 17, 2009)

Alix said:


> You've never owned a cat before have you?
> 
> Quick lesson.
> 
> ...


I have never owned a cat before, but I've lived with 2 full grown cat's, and 2 babies when I lived with my X-girlfriend. 


Alix, I was asking about the cat pen, but you made a good point and I will not put him/her in one.  And about the food, I will be putting the food in my kitchen in a food dish, and the littler box will be going into my bathroom on tile floor, this way it will be easier to clean up. By the way Alix, my step dad's been giving me tips and hints about letting the kitten get used to you, and you don't hover around it. 


but thank you for the tips guys and gals.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey, get your parents to help you pay to get kitty neutered.
Everyone will be much happier that way.

Sounds like you will do just fine.

Ditto on the DO NOT declaw the cat. Should it get loose outside, it will have no
defense.. not even climbing to escape danger. 

Don't forget.. pictures, LOL!


----------



## Chile Chef (Sep 17, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> Hey, get your parents to help you pay to get kitty neutered.
> Everyone will be much happier that way.
> 
> Sounds like you will do just fine.
> ...


Of coarse I'll post pictures, Grilling fool.

By the way Thanks GB and everyone else for the tip about not declawing cat's, it makes perfect sense. 


Actually the spay & or the neutering is a part of the adoption fee when you take it adopt at the humian society, That's a good thing though!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 17, 2009)

Alix said:


> OMG. Please please don't declaw your cat. If that is your plan please don't get the kitty at all Chile. Oh dear. I really have to go now. Chile, please do some research before you get your kitty and before you make big surgical decisions for your kitty. I am going to avoid this thread now because I have very strong opinions on this subject and I know I won't be able to follow forum rules about it.
> 
> Good luck Chile and please do think twice before you make these decisions.



I second that, declawing is cruel and inhumane. I have 2 rescue cats that were declawed before I rescued them and if you could see how their poor little toes were mangled due to declawing you would cry. Google it and you will change your mind. I'm gone!


----------



## Bilby (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree with everyone else on the declawing issue.  

Cats can be trained to do a lot of things if you have the time and patience to do it.  I used to and was quite successful in what I attempted but was too busy with this bunch of kittens so they are no where as disciplined as my previous lot were.  Still just as loveable though. Just drive me battier!!

I have a play pen for the kittens that the mother cat and the four kittens would sleep in.  I had to seperate her from her eldest son when she went on heat, so she used to alternate with him at night (when he was locked in the house with everyone else) in sleeping there.  This pen I refer to is about three foot across in a stop sign shape.  It has a removable bottom of canvas, and the sides  are canvas and netting, with the top removable netting.  Never had a problem with any of the cats being in there, or being unhappy with me for having put them in there.  The kittens still walk into it to sleep through choice. I just checked the name on it and it just says "Fabric Pen".  I used to refer to it as the "Parent's Retreat" (or "Annexe") cos Millie used to feed the kittens under the chair where they were born, and then walk into the annexe (right next to the chair) for a quiet lie down.  Also used to put her food in there.

When any of the cats/kittens were locked in there for any length of time, they would have access to water, biscuits, a bit of bedding, newspaper (for toileting), and some toys.  

It wasn't the cheapest of purchases, but after some discounts I had at the store it cost me about A$40.  

Also used this pen so I could take them outside for a while.  It collapses right down and has not only a removable top (zips around so you can have it as open or not as you choose) but it also has two roll up net doors. I would close the top and one of the doors and set up a bit of a run on the lawn, so the kittens could do some outside exploring under strict controls and none of the other cats could pounce on them through the top.

That was the best purchase I made for any animal, outside of food and vets.  Even my other cats that were never put in there, now go in there for a break. Each time I think about putting it away (the kittens had their first birthday today), I find another cat sitting in it.  And I have 11 cats in the house.


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 18, 2009)

We got a "free" dog at the pound, and by the end of the day we had spent about $300 for supplies, shots, etc.
As for cat food, I only buy Iams as every other brand attracted billions of ants! Anyway, it's not cheap.


----------



## Chile Chef (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you for the support gang, and if I have any other cat questions, I can ask you guys and gals here?

By the way Waygal gal I have the supplies but I got to wait next month until I can afford the shots, and spayed.

I know I said my folks are helping me for the initial adoption fee, but the rest I got to pay for over time and that's Ok by me.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 18, 2009)

Alix said:


> OMG. Please please don't declaw your cat. If that is your plan please don't get the kitty at all Chile. Oh dear. I really have to go now. Chile, please do some research before you get your kitty and before you make big surgical decisions for your kitty. I am going to avoid this thread now because I have very strong opinions on this subject and I know I won't be able to follow forum rules about it.
> 
> Good luck Chile and please do think twice before you make these decisions.


 
i add my plea for no declawing. years ago i had a Siamese cat declawed. his balance was never the same, and his toes looked damaged. it is best to get cat while young and introduce it to claw clippers. they can still claw but not as much damage. get a can tree specially for scratching, usually that is where they will do it. i have since decided that declawing is cruel.


----------



## Chile Chef (Sep 19, 2009)

Well everyone, a cat has adopted me, I was looking for the 2 months old kitten that was there Friday, and he was adopted early this morning,

While I was there bummed about the adoption there were 2 black identical 1 year old cat's that's actually been there for 1 year since they're birth. So I go over to the cat's and started to pet the one that was laying down and it started purring so I thought cool, 

Anyways I petted the purring cat for a while but the other black cat wanted the attention more and I didn't really want to pet him/her. So I've looked at the other cats & kittens for a while depending weather or not to get a cat at all, I decided to go pet the black cat again, but the other black wouldn't me pet the one I wanted too. And the other black cat started purring and brushing up against my hand. 

So I made an inquirer about the cat and found out he was neutered and claws kept trimmed, and the claw's were short so I don't need to have them declawed, and I will not get him declawed.


  So we've ask the people to let us play with the cat in the cat play room, and we all fell in love with the cat, So I've adopted him but the adoption window just closed as I made my disicion, However the lady that was closing the window up said we could put $5 down to hold him until Monday, and to put a colar on him so we know which cat it was that wanted to leave with me. 


Anyways I will have a 1 year old medium hair cat Monday and my Apartment cat proofed tomarrow. 


Any tips or hints you guys and gals can give me?


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 19, 2009)

Never give them human food - otherwise they will want it again, and again.. and beg for it.  The sodium is also HORRIBLE for cats and will give them kidney stones.

If it's in your budget, try and buy a good qualify food.  New foods are popping up that are grain free, no by-products, etc.  Grain/rice are huge fillers and if a cat is prone to overeat, it will likely get fat over time. A balance of wet and dry food works for me, and keeps my cats growing and at a healthy weight.  You should get a couple days worth of the food the shelter is feeding him, so that when you change his food it is not as much of a shock to his little stomach.  Their stomachs are very sensitive to changes and new diets, so always mix their food, giving them more and more of the new one each feeding.

Keep a scratch post (doesn't have to be expensive.. you can buy some for $5) by areas you do not want scratched. When the kitten uses the posts, pet it and reassure it.  I have a leather couch and two leather chairs and they have never been touched by my two 11 month olds.

Cats ARE expensive.. especially with a young one. If your kitten gets sick, how much are you willing to dish out to save his life? Think about it... most people have an unspoken limit of about $5,000. When a kitten gets sick, they get sick extremely quickly and they deteriorate quickly as well, since their immune systems are not very strong.  

And if you ever give your kitten a bath, wrap him in a towel and dry him until completely dry - otherwise the kitten will freeze to death and get sick.  Keep him toasty warm. You'll probably want to give your kitten a bath when you take him home, if he comes from a shelter especially.

Buy toys but make sure they will be safe for the kitten.  If you notice your kitten is apt to chew things, make sure you don't purchase a toy that has parts that could come off and it could eat, and choke. Such as shiny ribbons, strings, and those foam balls that have smaller balls attached.. etc.  Toys won't last long, either.

Try not to play with your kitten using your hands... otherwise they will scratch them to heck anytime you move it. Try to teach him that it hurts when he claws you - if he scratches you, yelp and act like an animal with a wound - he will learn.

As for cat proofing, make sure there is no food left out, ensure there are no items you don't want broken on top of tables, shelves etc. as your kitten will probably get to them at some point. Tableclothes are a bad idea with kittens, too.

Wow.. this is turning out to be long.. in short, if you take care of your cat properly, it is quite a bit of work especially in the first year, as you are teaching him.  The younger a cat is the easier it is to learn for them.



Think of your new kitten as your new baby... your furbaby   As of Monday he will be completely dependent on you - just like a baby!  I hope you enjoy him - what are you naming him by the way! Or are you waiting until you see his personality a bit more?


----------



## Bilby (Sep 20, 2009)

Given that this is an adult cat, you will hopefully not have to train him to much about basics.  The adoption centre should already have done some of this.

He may freak a bit though if he hasn't been in an enclosed room before - not seeing the outside does their head in if they are used to no roof or lots of view.  TV's may initially freak him too but after a while will probably intrigue instead.

Always put sharp knives away or in the sink so they can't fall on the cat if they get knocked.  Likewise with glassware. Getting glass fragments out of a cat's paw is a nightmare.  Just like you would with a young child, don't leave hot plates exposed nor saucepan etc handles jutting out.  A jumping cat may land on the hot surface and burn itself (expensive to threat) or knock a hot pot/pan to the floor, possibly scaulding itself. Again expensive (not to mention painful).

While you may not have any dryers, washing machines, stoves and the like in your apartment now, be warned that some cats like nothing better than investigating them when the lids/doors are open.  Know where your cat is before you switch them on.

When you ask the adoption centre about its food, ask about its litter tray as well. Cats are particular about their trays and the substance placed in their.  They also like then to be kept clean.  I have cats that prefer newspaper, one that likes plastic bags (due to the vets using shredded bags in his tray when he was there for a few weeks), some that prefer the clay and a few that prefer the crystals.  I personnally don't like the clumping sort but that's just me.  With only one cat, you may appreciate the odor benefits of the the crystals.

As for toys, the roll part of the toilet and kitchen towel rolls are loved by my cats, and the most favoured thing in my house is the draw rope/string from an old hooded jacket of mine.  They have ribbons, the cardboard rolls, balls (of all sizes) and purchased toys through the house.  The purchased ones are the least popular.

Oh and buy a spray bottle and keep it filled with water.  Unless he is one of those rare cats that doesn't care, he will learn to run at the sight of it.  Very helpful for stopping a cat from doing something you don't want it to - such as jumping onto your counter or trying to claw a piece of furniture.  I have a three step approach - show them the bottle, shake the bottle loudly and then spray.  Most move with the first step, a few braver ones will need the second step, but rarely do I need to do the third step.

I work on the basis of treating animals how I would wish to be treated if I was it/them. Same as people.  Seems to work for me.

Just ask us if you have any specific questions once he is home with you. There are so many of us with cats on this forum that you will be inundated with advice. Thing to know is that not all advice will work on your cat - and you may discover something from him that we have not encountered.  Cats are good like that!!

Good luck.


----------



## Chile Chef (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you so much guys and gals, When do I add my daily routine?

For an example, I play guitar 4am for about an hour before school, and when I get home I play guitar for an hour after school to relax, Then after that I play the harmonica for about 30 minutes, every chance I get.



So what would you guys suggest?


----------



## Alix (Sep 20, 2009)

My only addition to what I said before is to NOT bathe your cat. They are fastidious creatures and more than capable of washing themselves and staying clean. 

Cats are truly low maintenance, they will train you. Just put out food and a clean litter box and then just be patient. You and your kitty will get to know each other without forcing the issue. 

Watch these videos for ideas about what to expect. Start with Cat man do. Its a classic.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 20, 2009)

What Alix said.
THose videos are fact not fiction.
and the cat WILL train you, oh yes oh yes.


----------



## Chile Chef (Sep 20, 2009)

Alix said:


> My only addition to what I said before is to NOT bathe your cat. They are fastidious creatures and more than capable of washing themselves and staying clean.
> 
> Cats are truly low maintenance, they will train you. Just put out food and a clean litter box and then just be patient. You and your kitty will get to know each other without forcing the issue.
> 
> Watch these videos for ideas about what to expect. Start with Cat man do. Its a classic.


Haha, good videos, And thank you for the laugh Alix.
       I've never had the TV dinner happen to me but the rest of the videos I have had to me at x-girlfriends house.  



GrillingFool said:


> What Alix said.
> THose videos are fact not fiction.
> and the cat WILL train you, oh yes oh yes.


I hope so Grillinfool, That guy that did the videos should do more, I really liked them!


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 21, 2009)

About bathing your cat.. after I wrote everything I realized that it was an adult cat.  When I got my cats at 4 months, they had flea dirt all over them.. it was pretty bad.. they were too young to clean themselves as well as we wanted them to.  Unless the cat is used to being bathed, I wouldn't recommend it     Sometimes if theres a spot, just take a damp cloth and try and get at it.  Other than that.. pushing the cat towards any body of water is a no-no if you want to keep your face! lol


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 21, 2009)

BTW, how is it going with the cat? Have you picked him up yet?


----------



## Alix (Sep 21, 2009)

Flea dirt? Do fleas leave dirt or were they dirty and got fleas? We don't have fleas here so I'm interested in learning something new.


----------



## apple*tart (Sep 21, 2009)

It's a polite way to say flea poop.


----------



## Alix (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh barf.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 21, 2009)

Flea poop.  How can you spot something that tiny?


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 21, 2009)

LOL!!!  If you pull back a cat's hair and look at their skin, the flea residue is left clinging to the skin and bottoms of the hairs.  It's poop, and dead fleas.  Nom Nom Nom!  My poor kittens were absolutely covered in fleas when they were picked up off the street by the humane society.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 21, 2009)

My wife used to enjoy spending hours looking for and popping fleas on our cats.


----------



## Chile Chef (Sep 22, 2009)

Saphellae said:


> BTW, how is it going with the cat? Have you picked him up yet?


There is a hold up at my complex, The rules states that the cat MUST be de clawed before I can get him, and hes still being held at the pound.  So right now it doesn't look like I will be taking him home, and he even recononizsed me at the pound on the third day we went there. 

I'm so peed off at the Land lord right I'm looking for another apartment complex.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 22, 2009)

What kind of BS rule is that??!!  Is it in writing?
In that case, why don't they just impose a no pet rule?


----------



## GB (Sep 22, 2009)

roadfix said:


> What kind of BS rule is that??!!  Is it in writing?
> In that case, why don't they just impose a no pet rule?


They do not want cats clawing up the carpet or walls or doors or anything else. Imposing a no pet rule would exclude other pets that would not do things like that.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 22, 2009)

GB said:


> They do not want cats clawing up the carpet or walls or doors or anything else. Imposing a no pet rule would exclude other pets that would not do things like that.


I understand that and I agree it's not fair to other pets.  Well, in that case they should ban all cats from the complex.
Or maybe perhaps they should impose higher security deposits for cat owners.


----------



## GB (Sep 22, 2009)

roadfix said:


> Or maybe perhaps they should impose higher security deposits for cat owners.


I think this would be an ideal solution.

When I got one of my cats I was living in an apartment that had a rule (I don't recall the actual rule) about pets that would not work for me. I talked with the property manager and he allowed me to have my clawed cat even though the rule said otherwise. It may be worth talking to your property manager CC.


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 22, 2009)

That is horrible!  For someone to think about mutilating an animal before any other solution!

I agree with GB - it might be worth going to the property manager.

If it were me, I'd stick horrifying pictures of declaw procedures under his door.

But that's me. And this makes me angry.


----------



## GB (Sep 22, 2009)

I think people need to keep in mind that unless you are a cat lover and have had a cat then chances are you do not know what is involved with declawing and how horrible it really is. Just because someone suggests it does not mean they are mean evil people. They may just not know any better. People need to be educated in a kind way IMO.


----------



## Chile Chef (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks gang, I'm really pissed at my apartment complex, And you want to know a kicker?

Well On top of the rulesd I have to pay $300, or 410 a month until the fee is completely paid off for the pet association fee.

Isn't that stupid as heck?


Sorry I haven't had any time for the replies but I'm always studying.


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 23, 2009)

Are you getting the cat declawed Chile?


----------



## Chile Chef (Sep 23, 2009)

Saphellae said:


> Are you getting the cat declawed Chile?


The land lord will not let me get the cat unless he is declawed, and I don't have $200 to get the cat declawed, Neither does my folks.

So answering your question, No I didn't get him 


But we're looking for a different apartment for me that doesn't have a lot of rules.


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm sorry that you didn't get him, Chili. Although I am happy that he will not be declawed.  I hope that you find a pet friendly apartment complex!  Maybe your little guy will still be waiting for you when you do. If not, then it was not meant to be, and you will find another lucky kitty to bring into your home.


----------



## Bilby (Sep 27, 2009)

It is obviously a bit of a culture thing cos over here, nobody's first thought is to declaw a cat.  Barely heard of with most owners.  Don't even know if you can get it done here!  Only declawed cat I ever saw was because of an accident to his paw.

Sorry you didn't get him but maybe when you move, you may still find him available.

BTW, is it necessary to tell anyone you have a cat? People bring in animals all the time over here on the dodge.


----------



## apple*tart (Sep 27, 2009)

Bilby said:


> BTW, is it necessary to tell anyone you have a cat? People bring in animals all the time over here on the dodge.



This is not a good idea (sorry Bilby!).  I did this once when I was much younger.  It was fine for a few months until a maintenance guy saw him sitting in the window and reported me.  I had a choice to either get rid of him or violate my lease, lose my security deposit, and pay a fine.  Luckily I found someone to take him for me until my lease ran out.  Otherwise I don't know what would have happened to him.  He probably would have had to go to the shelter as I couldn't have afforded the fine.  He's sitting about 2 feet from me right now, actually, lol.  I just gave him a little scritch thinking about how sad that could have been.


----------



## GB (Sep 27, 2009)

I absolutely agree with apple*tart. If you sign a lease with rules then it is your obligation as a good citizen, good neighbor, and good tenant to follow the rules you agreed to. What if the next person to live in that apartment had sever cat allergies? My SIL has horrible cat allergies. She can not be in any room in my house that has carpet or fabric. She can only sit on hardwood chairs in my house otherwise she has a major attack. The next person to live in that apartment could have major issues if there is carpeting that no amount of vacuuming will fix. What about the people living around you who do not want to hear a cat meowing at 3am? When you agree to abide by rules then the answer is not to break the rules when you do not like them.


----------



## Bilby (Oct 6, 2009)

apple*tart said:


> This is not a good idea (sorry Bilby!). I did this once when I was much younger. It was fine for a few months until a maintenance guy saw him sitting in the window and reported me. I had a choice to either get rid of him or violate my lease, lose my security deposit, and pay a fine. Luckily I found someone to take him for me until my lease ran out. Otherwise I don't know what would have happened to him. He probably would have had to go to the shelter as I couldn't have afforded the fine. He's sitting about 2 feet from me right now, actually, lol. I just gave him a little scritch thinking about how sad that could have been.


No need to apologise.  Things work differently in different countries. We tend to let things ride a bit more over here - not everyone of course.  Think we tend to have the attitude that by-laws are made to be broken!


----------



## Bilby (Oct 6, 2009)

I think you can take anything to any extreme you like.  To me a crying baby is going to be more annoying than a cat any day of the week. Likewise an arguing couple or a loud tv or a souped up car.

And what you may agree to in one situation, you may not be able to keep up to as life's side-swings come into play.  I know my life has had drastic changes imposed on it over the years.  

I know also that I would rather break a by-law than see an animal put to sleep.  So that is what I do now.


----------



## GB (Oct 6, 2009)

Bilby said:


> I think you can take anything to any extreme you like.  To me a crying baby is going to be more annoying than a cat any day of the week. Likewise an arguing couple or a loud tv or a souped up car.


The difference is that when you agree to live in an apartment you have a reasonable expectation that there could be a crying baby or a loud TV, but if you pick a place to live that has a rule of no pets then you have a reasonable expectation that you will not be woken up by a cat at 3am. There could be people who choose to live in that very place for the reason that cats are not allowed. 

Also, you hit the nail on the head when you said "to you". Yes to you those other things are more annoying, but someone who hates cats and chooses to live somewhere that expressly forbids them would very possibly think otherwise. They would very possibly think a cat meowing early in the morning is much worse than a loud TV. It is all about perspective. You are a cat lover (as am I) so a meowing cat does not bother you, but a cat hater would not feel the same and if you agree to share a living space and all play by the same rules then it is not fair to break those rules just because you like your cat and don't want to get rid of him/her.




Bilby said:


> I know also that I would rather break a by-law than see an animal put to sleep.  So that is what I do now.


There are other options besides breaking the law or putting the cat to sleep though. You can give the cat up to someone who can care for him/her for instance or you can move to someplace where cats are allowed.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 6, 2009)

and when you sign a lease, a contract, you are agreeing to the rules. If you think that rules were made to be broken, then don't sign a lease. Bringing pets into an apartment on the sly is not a good thing to do, for the aforementioned reasons. If you want to do what you want, then buy a house and do your owsn thing with your property...
My sister had a Persian cat that she had declawed, and it was never the same again. Poor thing couldn't even make it across the room without having to stop and regain its balance.
Yep, one of our cats has damaged a couch, brand new, scratched it. But, oh well. We provide a scratching box for our cat now.
By the way, it's a dog book, but the title makes sense, "How to behave so your dog behaves." You could insert "cat" (or child, for that matter!).


----------



## Bilby (Oct 10, 2009)

GB said:


> There are other options besides breaking the law or putting the cat to sleep though. You can give the cat up to someone who can care for him/her for instance or you can move to someplace where cats are allowed.


 Good luck with that one.  That has not been my experience in all the years that I have rescued cats, I have only successfully found a home for one of them.  Finding homes for cats is extremely difficult.  Hence why so many are put down every year.  I know that at least half of mine would have to be destroyed if I had to give them up.  So, breaking by-laws is the way to go.  But you are entitled to your opinion obviously.


----------



## Bilby (Oct 10, 2009)

... and my point about events having an impact on your life and your commitments seems to have been ignored. Life is not that black and white.  You have to bend with the flow.

And as I said previously, things are different in different countries, and I know that I am relatively typical of my countryfolk when it comes to bylaws such as pets.


----------



## GB (Oct 10, 2009)

Bilby said:


> Good luck with that one.  That has not been my experience in all the years that I have rescued cats, I have only successfully found a home for one of them.  Finding homes for cats is extremely difficult.  Hence why so many are put down every year.  I know that at least half of mine would have to be destroyed if I had to give them up.  So, breaking by-laws is the way to go.  But you are entitled to your opinion obviously.


You only addressed one of my points. Yes, I know it is difficult to find a home for a cat. I was unsuccessful myself. It _can_ be done though and there are also no kill shelters that wil take them in, although I will concede that those can be difficult to get a cat into as well.

However, the option of moving to a place that accepts cats is still viable. Yes it is extremely inconvenient and probably the last thing anyone would want to do, but the way I see it you have two options. You can inconvenience yourself or you can inconvenience your neighbor. In one case you are breaking rules and social obligations and in the other you are not.


----------



## GB (Oct 10, 2009)

Bilby said:


> And as I said previously, things are different in different countries, and I know that I am relatively typical of my countryfolk when it comes to bylaws such as pets.


Typical does not mean it is the correct thing to do. Most people I know speed on the highway. It does not mean it is the correct thing to do. Most teens I have knows skip school from time to time. It does not mean it is the right thing to do. Go into ghetto areas. Many people are in gangs. Does that mean it is OK since most people are in them?

One thing that does not change from country to country is that people should respect one another and IMO that means not breaking rules that would inconvenience others just for my own convenience. 

If you have a cat then you should not move into a place that has a no cat rule. If you already live in a place that has a no cat rule then you should not get a cat until you no longer live there. There is really no reason to put your neighbors out.


----------



## Bilby (Oct 10, 2009)

Like I said GB, life sometimes dictates your actions.  And I hardly think not having to put down animals is for my convenience!  Right and wrong is the black and white point I already mentioned.  

I know I am morally in the right with my actions irrespective of the bylaws - and my neighbours are not inconvenienced by my actions one iota.  Breaking bylaws and putting neighbours out are two separate items it is not guaranteed that one will follow the other - either direction.

But this is becoming pointless, so I will bow out now.


----------



## GB (Oct 10, 2009)

I am not really sure why you think the only option is putting the animal down. You could move. That is another option. You just don't want to because that is not convenient. And I hardly see how you can know for sure that no neighbors are inconvenienced. Not to mention the next person who lives in your living space or what about one of your neighbors who moves out and a new member moves in?


----------

